# Sibelius Symphony no. 1 Op 39 Pye CCL 30113



## nickc (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi,

New to the forum, mainly joined to see if anyone could enlighten me on the aforementioned recording. 

I picked up a lovely copy of this recording on the Pye label in my favorite charity shop at the weekend. When I got home I did the usual thing of checking online for information about the recording and was slightly surprised to find virtually nothing about it. Obviously there is information about the piece itself and evidently this particular recording features on quite a few CD recordings, but I could not find a single reference to the vinyl recording. There is nothing on discogs or any of the major auction sites and I cannot even find a picture of the sleeve online. Is this a particularly rare record?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Nick, who is the conductor and which orchestra is he conducting?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Barbirolli with Hallè orchestra (Recorded: Free Trade Hall, Manchester 30 & 31 December 1957 (Pye CCL30113))

I don't have the Pye original, but re-releases on Angel and Vanguard..

/ptr


----------



## nickc (Jan 28, 2015)

JACE said:


> Nick, who is the conductor and which orchestra is he conducting?


As per ptr's message it is the Barbirolli/Halle version.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

ptr said:


> Barbirolli with Hallè orchestra (Recorded: Free Trade Hall, Manchester 30 & 31 December 1957 (Pye CCL30113))
> 
> I don't have the Pye original, but re-releases on Angel and Vanguard..
> 
> /ptr


Ah. I see.

In that case, it's also available on this Barbirolli Society reissue:










I would presume that the LP is not particularly valuable.

But I bet it's an excellent performance!


----------

